# Cobalt Blue Sluggish



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

My wife just informed me my Cobalt Blue Zebra is sluggish and just hanging out by the heater. (I work offshore and won't be home to Tuesday) I had her check for sores, red gills, nipped fins and white feces with a negative on all. I also had her do a 50% water change adding back my rift lake mixture and dechlorinator. My fish are Mixed Zebras (5) electric blue male (1) and Melanochromis auratus (male) (1). Not sure about aggression being the problem but could be. Tank is 55 gallon set up for 2 and half months. Only thing she mentioned was a white slime substance on the inside glass she noticed while scrubbing. Any Ideas on this?

Is there anything else I should have her check?


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

Probably from overfeeding. Bacteria and other small organisms will form a bio-film over most surfaces. Most often you will not notice unless their growth is excessive as a result of excess feed in the aquarium. Water change and cut back and this will go away. I would imagine the cobalt is not the dominant fish in the aquarium and is getting chased by another. With an auratus and a group of zebras it could be anybody. Continue to monitor and consider removing the aggressor if the aggression gets excessive.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You said you have "mixed zebras"...I can't remember what the actual species are.

Can you list them?

It sounds like a stressed fish. Do you know the sex of the zebra types? Am I confusing you with someone else, or is there a female in the bunch? Any clamped fins? Serious chasing?

7 mbuna is pretty minimal for a 55G tank, and adding more fish might help if this is aggression related. Your stock list is a little unusual, though, so before adding more fish, I'd decide where I was going with the tank.

Do you want to breed, or would you prefer having one of this species and one of that species? (A breeding group of auratus can turn a 55G upside down, so this is something to think about, as well. In an all male setting, I think he'll be okay.)

Since the tank is relatively new, I agree with Jason S on the white film, as long as it's not excessive.

I would tell your wife to watch the fish closely for a bit, to see if the Cobalt is being picked on - my first instinct would be to suspect the other zebras, but if you only have one female and this female is ready to spawn, any fish in the tank could be the aggressor!

Since we only have "hanging out by the heater" as a symptom right now, it truly sounds aggression related.

I would also check water parameters, as you should at any sign of problem...


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

/Sciaenochromis fryeri Electric Blue/ (male) 4 inches
/Metriaclima callainos Cobalt Blue Zebra (male) 2 inches
//Metriaclima callainos Pearl Zebra (male) 2 inches
/Metriaclima estherae/ (O) Red Zebra Orange 3 inches
/Metriaclima estherae/ (OB) Red Zebra orange/black 2 inches
/Melanochromis auratus (male) 2 inches
/Pseudotropheus zebra Albino Zebra (female) 1 1/2 inches

The only 2 I am sure about are the electric and auratus being male. I was told by the LFS on the others but reading about the fish I am not so sure. The LFS said they were male/ female cause of the fin shape.

On this site I posted about my stocking list and what else I could add cause my tank looks empty. I was told I have a bad mix and shouldn't add any more fish.

When I get home I will pick one of the Cobalt, Pearl or Red Zebra and buy some more (4) to go along with him/her. I will relocate the other Zebras and Auratus. I also have 5 Afra Cobue to go into this tank.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think you're problem is that the tank is understocked, but as you probably know, if you plan to breed at all, you need to change things up a bit.

If the LFS was right and you do only have one female in the bunch, she should be pretty stressed as well. (Subdominant males will be stressed, too, so the fact that they are stressed tells us nothing...)

I think once you start to make the necessary changes, everything will be okay, but have your wife keep a close eye on things, just in case. Tell her to watch closely at feeding time and make sure everyone is eating...Not just taking food in, but actually swallowing it! She should watch for white feces, reclusive behaviour (kind of like how the Cobalt is acting - it's just not enough of a sign to indicate treatment) or any other abnormalities that are visible.

For a total long term stock list in this size tank, I'd shoot for 3 species max for breeding. Having 5-6 of each species should bring your stock numbers up where you want them!


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok thanks I'll have her check tomorrow at feeding, today is their day off from eating. My wife is not really good at the whole testing process. I have a master test kit form API. Do you think I could get more reliable numbers from her with a 5 test strip setup. I'm only gone 2 weeks at a time so not much time for my numbers to get way off. I do weekly water changes the day I get home, the day before I leave and she does one while I'm gone.

I know my tank is, Hey this one is pretty, this one, this one.... When I started I just wanted the prettiest ones my LFS had to offer. Now I think this tank will be a 3 species breeding tank. I'm still unsure which 1 I will add though.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I find the strips really "iffy" to read, and not overly reliable.

If the water was bad, the other fish should be reacting to some extent...I wouldn't worry about it too much at this point - it sounds like you're pretty much on top of things. (Should they all start acting strange, I would check it...)

Most of us start out with a "hey this one is pretty" tank...

Depending on which zebra type you go with, I'm sure everyone can help with that third species. Out of all your zebras, the Cobalt is my favourite, but it can be quite hard to find quality ones at times.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

cichlidaholic thank you for all the help. One more question, how do I tell if I have quality fish? My LFS store has lost all my confidence today. I had my wife stop by to see if they sell Rusties and if they will allow me to trade in fish. They didn't have any Rusties at this time but did tell her they are 1 of the only 2 fish they keep in Brackish Water. Are there more than 1 type of Rusties?

Possilble stock list 
4 to 5 cobalt blue
4 to 5 Afra cobue
4 to 5 Rusties
1 Electric Blue
1 Pleco


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Not that I am aware of...And they don't need brackish water...

Iodotropheus sprengerae is the scientific name.

That sounds like a good stock list!

You probably won't know if you have quality fish until they mature, if these are juveniles. You should really try to find a breeder in your area - that's usually a better way to stumble across good finds than a LFS.

For adult fish, just post a pic of them on here...I have no doubt that people will give you their opinions on the quality of the fish! :wink:


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have found a guy on here in the trading post who is getting me the Afra Cobue's f1 stock when I get home. Finding fish is hard being from MS as I have seen we have the lowest pet stores per 1000 in the whole USA.

My tank is -- PH 8.2 Ammonia and Nitrite 0 Nitrate 5.0


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm willing to bet the selection might be just as bad in Western Kentucky! (That's where I am from...) It took me months to put together enough decent yellow labs to stock my daughter's tank.

I don't mail order fish. If I can't see them in person, I don't want them.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

Update on my fish: Seemed to eat ok this morning. He is still hanging out by his self but not by the heater anymore. He is back to hanging around the bottom in some new coral that was added a few days ago. Still seems a little sluggish and doesn't swim the "laps" like my others do.

cichlidaholic I almost ordered offline last but had the same thoughts as you. I like to see anything before I buy it.

Do you ever buy from National Chain Stores ie Petsmart? I have looked several times but have been reluctant to buy. Their tanks do look good though. Maybe as good or better than my LFS.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I used to buy from LFS. I only have one that I will deal with now. I got too many hybrids from the LFS tanks, and I'm very lucky here in Southern Ontario and have access to tons of private breeders, so I can afford to be picky.

If you order online, ask for pics first. That's one thing you can do. But be prepared to fork out the $ for quick delivery, don't skimp on that part, especially in the winter!

I'm glad the fish is doing better! Give him a bit of time and watch closely for signs of anything else going on with him.

The fact that he's eating is a good sign.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

So he was doing better but now he is not so good. When she got home all the fish were attacking him. He has white lesions on his side where they have attacked him. My hospital tank is currently in use so what should I do?

I talked to my LFS yesterday and he doesn't take fish back, any suggestions on removing my problem fish?


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just had my wife buy a new 10 gallon hospital tank. She stole my last one for a Betta. I had 1 fish get beat up this morning. He has white gashes on his side and most of the tank was attacking him when she got home from church. My question is will he be better moving to the new tank and fighting the cycle or leaving him in the tank. I told her to put 10 or 15 pot scrubbers out of sump in the new tank to help. Any more suggestions?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It doesn't sound like he will survive in the main tank, so I would move him. You can do daily water changes (be nice to your wife :wink: ) and prevent the tank from cycling. The pot scrubbers should help.

This poor guy is probably going to need some antibiotics. I would hit him with Maracyn and Maracyn II, to prevent any secondary infections, and use it for at least 7 days. Do the water changes (30-40%) right before adding the meds.

If it's all coming from aggression, the aggressor may start in on someone else next. I'm not sure that removing one would help anything in this particular case, but it might be that the known female is coming of breeding age, so removing her might buy you some time to work out the rest of your stock list.

As for what you can do with them, if the LFS won't take them back and you can't find someone else to take them, I don't know of anything you can do other than cull them...And that would only be as my last resort.


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

A few questions-- do I have her feed him lightly? He has turned from a pretty bright blue to a gray, his color will come back right? Will his scars heel to be not noticeable? Water changes daily or only after testing and finding the numbers off?

Thanks you have been a big help!!!!

P.S. He is ok this morning just a gray color


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

cichlidaholic he didn't make it but thanks for the help.


----------

